

Ask HN: Which of these 3 email subject lines most grabs your interest? - jawns

At Correlated (http://www.correlated.org), we publish a new statistic each day based on the results of all previous days' polls.<p>Users can sign up for a daily results email, which contains the latest statistic and the current day's poll question.<p>I'm trying to figure out which subject line is most likely to grab people's interest:<p>1) [First name], here's your daily results email for Friday, April 15!<p>2) April 15 results: Cats, cursing, and crying<p>3) Today's poll: How often do you dine out?<p>The first option personalizes the subject line by using the recipient's first name, but aside from that it remains pretty standard from day to day.<p>The second option teases the latest silly statistic.<p>The third option presents the current day's poll question, which the recipient can respond to by clicking a link within the email.<p>What do you think, HN readers?  Which of the three subject lines do you think would be most likely to grab your interest on a daily basis?<p>(I'm also open to alternative suggestions.)
======
mbyrne
1\. A/B/C test it on your actual users. Everything else is a just a guess.

2\. Having said that, my guess is that the first would generate the most
opens. The second seems spammy and the third sounds invasive plus "more work."

------
rawsyntax
I would A/B test, but they all sound spammy, sorry.

I'd recommend coming up with a totally new headline

------
jakkinabox
I say 3.

2 sounds like something I have to read and I probably wouldn't be bothered.

------
triviatise
2

------
pitdesi
I vote for 2... but you should submit this as a poll:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

~~~
phlux
See, this is another reason not showing comment scores sucks. Instead of
showing that I agree with you (number 2 is best) by simply upvoting you. I
have to reply to voice my opinion.

So, this begs the question what problem is exactly being solved by not showing
comment scores???

~~~
Terretta
His comment had two parts. How would I know you didn't up vote for the poll
remark? I'll tell you how... By reading your comment. :-)

